# Which flight is worse - going or coming back?



## OnYourLeft (Jan 4, 2015)

I arrived in Munich on Monday from San Francisco and will be picking up my M3 tomorrow on 7/16. I flew economy for 11 hours and it was painful because I can't sleep on airplanes. It really helps to arrive 2-3 days earlier to get over the jet lag before picking up the car. This is my first time in Munich, so I have been in tourist mode. I spent the whole day today at Welt getting the premium lounge breakfast, touring the Welt, factory and Museum. I also went across to The Olympic Park Tower and got some good aerial shots of the BMW complex. They really treat you like you are special. I asked and there were 98 deliveries today with only 4 of them from USA and most of the rest from Germany. The Welt has become one of the major tourist attractions in Munich with tons of people visiting it even on weekdays. The City Center does have a certain charm about it. The flight back from Amsterdam to San Francisco should be a lot better in terms of jet lag.


----------



## GeoX750Li (Apr 6, 2013)

You need at least premium economy both ways (really lay-flat Business is needed going over) in my mind. If you do not want to do both, they way over is worse because it is overnight and you need to rest. The way back is an hour longer, but to it is just a long day, you do not really to sleep.

I am flying back MUC-ORD right now as I am posting. Sadly, I was not on a Euro Delivery trip.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Cruise ships reposition from the Med to Florida around late October. Last year we combined ED, spent 3 days in Germany, dropped off the car, flew to Rome, and caught a 15-day Transatlantic cruise back to Florida. It took a lot of pain out of waiting for redelivery.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Wine-O said:


> Cruise ships reposition from the Med to Florida around late October. Last year we combined ED, spent 3 days in Germany, dropped off the car, flew to Rome, and caught a 15-day Transatlantic cruise back to Florida. It took a lot of pain out of waiting for redelivery.


I don't know think I'd rather spend 15 days under "enhanced" interrogation at a CIA black site than on a cruise ship.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

alee said:


> As a broad generalization, flying east is worse than flying west. In general, it's easier to push yourself to go to bed an hour or two later.


I agree with you 10000%.

Having traveled >1.1M miles in my career, I've found that it is far easier to travel west than east. That's why I always encourage people to plan their first full day in Europe as a chill day: take a nap, check in, unwind, maybe hit a pub or two.

Now, whether its more important to be in biz class there or back, that's a tough call. I'd say if you can only afford to be upgraded one direction, take it coming home. Relax in comfort as you reflect on an awesome trip.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## rome5982 (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, lots of great insights and recommendations. Really apreciate the feedback and interesting comments. Sounds like most people feel the flight going over is harder to adjust to, and being able to sleep on the flight is important - combined with waiting to sleep after you get there until the evening (definately appreciate that tip because we were planning to hit the hay after we got there in order to "recover"). When in fact, the best way to "recover" is to stay up and try not to sleep until that evening. 

On the other hand, the length of the trip back is actually longer (going against the jet stream), so I can see why some prefer to use the upgrade then in order to help combat the boredom and to cap off a great trip.

The only thing I can say for sure is that I am extremely grateful that I am not flying from the west coast..................11 hours sounds like pure torture if not flying in business class or higher. I will most likely upgrade for the trip there and suck it up for the flight back.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Germany is 6 hours ahead of Eastern time (except date of daylight savings time is slightly different) so people in the East Coast might try going to bed and getting up 3 hours early for a few says before the trip. That could almost eliminate jet lag. As far as the first day, never drive tired. Try not too sleep during the day but FAA studies show that brief basis of 20-40 min. are ok and helpful.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't get this at all. It always takes longer on the way back because you are fighting the Jetstream. Plus daylight travel increases jetlag. Not to mention the anxiety of returning to work, problems left behind and bills to come due to that great vacay. To top off it off you have that dreaded weeks long wait until the new car arrives. If you're gonna pamper yourself do it on the longer, more stressful flight home.


----------



## JTDM (Jul 22, 2014)

Just book my flight next May (SEA-FRA-MUC-ZUR-FRA-SEA) in miles. I fly across Pacific Ocean annually. So in a way 11hrs flight I got experience. Also stop over at Frankfurt before arrive at Munich. That will be my chill time + adjust bio clock. 

Next is to decide what car to get...5 more months for me to consider.


----------



## opfreak (Nov 10, 2009)

Gluhwein said:


> I don't get this at all. It always takes longer on the way back because you are fighting the Jetstream. Plus daylight travel increases jetlag. Not to mention the anxiety of returning to work, problems left behind and bills to come due to that great vacay. To top off it off you have that dreaded weeks long wait until the new car arrives. If you're gonna pamper yourself do it on the longer, more stressful flight home.


I see it different. I want to maximize my vacy enjoyment. And minimize down time while on it. When I get home if I'm slow a day or two at work, nut that big a deal.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

rome5982 said:


> On the other hand, the length of the trip back is actually longer (going against the jet stream),


You have it backwards.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Gluhwein said:


> I don't get this at all. It always takes longer on the way back because you are fighting the Jetstream. Plus daylight travel increases jetlag. Not to mention the anxiety of returning to work, problems left behind and bills to come due to that great vacay. To top off it off you have that dreaded weeks long wait until the new car arrives. If you're gonna pamper yourself do it on the longer, more stressful flight home.


Again, backwards


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

OP, very few people can naturally sleep in a highly stressful environment such as airplane. So, you have to work on it. You either join Marines and hit boot camp for a week before the flight (in which case, plane will seem like buddhist temple compared to USMC barracks as far as stressful environment goes  ) or you achieve better living through chemistry.

Chemistry works so differently on different people that is impossible to give suggestions based on what works for me. Talk to your doc and do trial run at home months before the flight. The goal is to pass out completely as sson as possible after wheels leave the ground and be able to wake up and function normally when plane touches down.

Coming back is just boring, boring, boring, boring but it does not mess with my sleep or anything. I normally get home and keep busy until 5-6 PM and then hit single malt, dinner and wake up like a champ next morning.


----------



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

Hate to disagree, Gary J, but weather patterns flow west to east through the U.S. and across the Atlantic to Europe. As a result, flight times to Europe are shorter than on the return to US, as planes move with the winds eastward and against the winds westward. Honest.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I think you're agreeing with me. Why waste your first day acclimating to the time change. Jump right into things when you arrive. Vacation time is too precious to waste. Try to sleep on the shorter overnight flight. The return leg is much more brutal unless you're route is over the Pole.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Flying east is much worse than flying west, especially if it's a long flight. At least in your case it will be a relatively short flight.


----------



## zachp13 (Apr 30, 2010)

I found the airlines to Europe provide way more service in coach class than planes flying towards the US. On the way over was 3 meals and free drink service. On the way back the flight routed through the east coast. The east to west coast flight was typical soda and peanuts.


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

zachp13 said:


> I found the airlines to Europe provide way more service in coach class than planes flying towards the US. On the way over was 3 meals and free drink service. On the way back the flight routed through the east coast. The east to west coast flight was typical soda and peanuts.


That may be true. The problem that I have with economy class (coach) to Europe is not the food & drink. The problem is that it's too crowded, cramped, noisy and uncomfortable to live that way for 11 hours (from the West Coast).

Truth be told, the food/drinks in business & 1st class are really only slightly better than what the folks in coach get. If I had to assign a monetary value on what the improved food/drinks in typical business class is worth to me, I put it at maybe $5. If I were to put a value on the increased level of comfort, I'd put it around $1,500.


----------



## verruckt1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Gary J said:


> You have it backwards.


Incorrect... Jetstream flows W -> E


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

verruckt said:


> Incorrect... Jetstream flows W -> E


Maybe in your universe.


----------



## soheilk (Feb 23, 2015)

Just to add my 2 cents. I fly to China every other month for work from West coast (not that much travel at all compared to some road warriors here). I am blessed that I have no trouble going to sleep even in economy and if I want I can even sleep 8+ hours in those torture seats. However, what I've found out through experience is that I should not sleep on the plane at all so that I can get a good night's sleep when I land. This helps with the jet lag situation like magic and I will get up the next day completely refreshed. Though, on a ~12 hour flight no matter how many movies you watch or how many times you RTFM, you will still have 6 hours left! But of course, as others have said, everyone's body is different so YMMV.


----------

